# audi 5000 k26 turbo life



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

hi i currently and running your k26 turbo on my jetta 2L and im loving it.....However, one of my friends is going to also run this setup, but we are having issues finding low mileage ones(obviously)
what is the life usually on these turbos before the seals blow and the bearing wear......we found one with 160k on it, its tough to say how much play there is cuz the center section has no oil pressure so the bearing isnt really floating
please let me know thanks you!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: audi 5000 k26 turbo life (clarksongli)*

funny.. thats what i came on here to find. places to get them.. mine made it 110k.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: audi 5000 k26 turbo life (The Hustler)*

hmm, yeah i have one that was only 48k on it so mine runs like a champ, but i wanna help this kid out with his turbo setup and getting a f'ed up turbo is not a good start


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: audi 5000 k26 turbo life (clarksongli)*

TTT


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: audi 5000 k26 turbo life (clarksongli)*

235K on mine!
I've seen them in the Audifans classifieds cheap.


----------



## Twisted 5000 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: audi 5000 k26 turbo life (clarksongli)*

As long as it hasn't been on a car thats been abused, it'll pretty much last forever. The important thing to make sure if the car WAS chipped, that a Bypass Valve was used.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

They seem to be pretty solid turbo's capable of very high mileage.
IME all sorts of things come in to play on long turbo life. Such things as oil quality, hot shut down, frequent oil changes, bypass valves, high boost, etc.
Steve


----------



## volks84 (Dec 6, 2006)

they are sold turbos there oil cooled and water cooled so they can handle most of the abouse i have 230k on mine my buddy has 300k on his works fine


----------

